# Best Bluetooth Headset for the JOB:



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello fellow UDs,

This is my third week on the job, and I'm still acquiring all the gear needed to do the job efficiently. Now I'm in the market for a bluetooth headset, since I find that using corded headphones is cumbersome and time consuming. 

Could you please tell what device you currently use, and why you think it's the best? 

Thank you!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

GhostDriver said:


> Hello fellow UDs,
> 
> This is my third week on the job, and I'm still acquiring all the gear needed to do the job efficiently. Now I'm in the market for a bluetooth headset, since I find that using corded headphones is cumbersome and time consuming.
> 
> ...


I have tried various bluetooth sets, but I always go back to corded due to random reliability problems.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually prefer the corded type when driving so that I don't have to worry about the battery dying on me. I use it for my turn by turn voice directions while driving (so I can always be sure to hear it over passenger conversations). The one I use only has one earbud with a built in mic and volume control, the cord is about 4' long, and cost me $5 at Best Buy.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketf...68&st=categoryid$pcmcat326300050008&cp=1&lp=1

The only bluetooth I've owned that didn't have reliability issues was my Jawbone, the bone mic is fantastic, but the battery wore out in it shortly after the warranty expired. They don't replace batteries, which means having to buy a new one (over $100). If you do want to spend the money on a good bluetooth (ie one of the $100+ models), make sure to get one with a talk time long enough for the number of hours you drive. Make sure you fully charge it every day, and remember that the batteries are usually rated to around 300 cycles, which means you'll likely need to buy a new one every year to 1.5 years if you charge daily.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Great Advise! Thanks Just Some Guy!



Just Some Guy said:


> I actually prefer the corded type when driving so that I don't have to worry about the battery dying on me. I use it for my turn by turn voice directions while driving (so I can always be sure to hear it over passenger conversations). The one I use only has one earbud with a built in mic and volume control, the cord is about 4' long, and cost me $5 at Best Buy.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketf...68&st=categoryid$pcmcat326300050008&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> The only bluetooth I've owned that didn't have reliability issues was my Jawbone, the bone mic is fantastic, but the battery wore out in it shortly after the warranty expired. They don't replace batteries, which means having to buy a new one (over $100). If you do want to spend the money on a good bluetooth (ie one of the $100+ models), make sure to get one with a talk time long enough for the number of hours you drive. Make sure you fully charge it every day, and remember that the batteries are usually rated to around 300 cycles, which means you'll likely need to buy a new one every year to 1.5 years if you charge daily.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been using a Motorola H19txt bluetooth headset. It is relatively comfortable with a few different ways you can wear it. It give you 8 hours of talk time with a full charge. I always carry a wired set around just in case. I do think the wired set can be a pain dealing with the wire. I hesitated at first, but now I am glad I went bluetooth.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I use the Plantronics m165

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQ5RHK2/?tag=ubne0c-20

7 hour talk time, 11 days in standby
3 weeks later no complains
At the end of 10 hour shift there is still 5 hour talk time left
but I make it a habit to charge it every night.
There is also a USB cable so you can charge it in the car.
Charge time is usually 10-20 minutes for me.

From what I understand the battery in all of these will eventually die.
It's not that expensive so if it lasts me 2 years (even 1) I think it's worth it


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Plantronics m155
Think I paid around $20 at Costco

I like it a lot. Has helped me with navigation immensely, being able to carry on a conversation or play music.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jabrawave


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Jabrawave


The first bluetooth I bought was made by Jabra, missed calls, disconnected, and had a noticeable delay. Sound quality was tinny, and people would often have trouble hearing me. Returned it to Best Buy the next day. Admittedly that was 9 years ago, but they just made a bad impression with me. Next one I bought was made by Motorola, it had some issues with disconnecting, but would reconnect on it's own, just kind of annoying. Sound quality was ok, but people would often have trouble hearing me. Returned it to Best Buy after a few days. Bought the Aliph Jawbone 2 at the recommendation of a coworker, and was very happy with it until the battery stopped holding a charge after two years. It never disconnected, never had any issues hearing, or being heard (even in an ambulance with the windows down and siren on). If I ever buy another bluetooth, it will definitely be something with a bone mic.


----------



## Boss.T (Jun 20, 2014)

a cheaper google glass model would be great right about now. Map and all in one package


----------



## Ilan Ferdman (Jul 3, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I use the Plantronics m165
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQ5RHK2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


The Plantronics m165 is pretty good, I tested it out for a while. But I'd definitely recommend to go for Plantronics Voyager Legend B235-M or Bose Series 2 instead. I good idea is to google around a bit before you buy, for example www.headphonesunboxed.com is good at outlining great bluetooth headsets.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the great input! I really liked the recommendations on the link* Ilan Ferdman *provided. I am now waiting to get enough money to buy the Plantronics Voyager Legend B235-M. While I will expect to use the bluetooth most of the time, I will have the corded headphones handy as many of you suggested.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=QM63JAV7GT54PDPE


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have recently bought and returned a few in ear models nothing specific to what I found a problem with, mostly it worked better in my right ear and that made it harder to interact with the clients.
I ended up going a little different with a "neck" phones model. 
*LG Electronics Tone+ HBS-730 Bluetooth Headset *

It works great for my needs. I have asked everyone I talked to on phone they said quality was really good. I would recomend trying some and returning it if you don't like it. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A5204K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## mousespecial14 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love my LG Tone bluetooth headset. It's clear and the quality is amazing; it's ranked high here


----------



## Yamahalady (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi


GhostDriver said:


> Hello fellow UDs,
> 
> This is my third week on the job, and I'm still acquiring all the gear needed to do the job efficiently. Now I'm in the market for a bluetooth headset, since I find that using corded headphones is cumbersome and time consuming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Bose Headset Serie 2 . Outstanding sound quality.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LISQ0W/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## surya kumar (May 25, 2016)

Best Bluetooth headsets are here below one's which have good noise reduction and best quality audio
http://www.samsung.com/us/explore/level-wireless-headphones-accessories/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D90H5SW/?tag=ubne0c-20
http://www.latestone.com/headsets
based on your price availability you can the best of in it.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Anything from Plantronics seems to work really well for me


----------



## Ellenling (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a recommendation for you. You can use skylet bluetooth headphone. It really work well. You can get it on dhgate.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

I used a Plantronics Voyager (previous to that a Jawbone). I have nothing but good things to say about both. With my specific headsets the Plantronics is the better all-day comfortable business type headset (over the ear), while the Jawbone is the more stylish/discreet of the two. I could definently see the benefit of a corded unit though as some of you have mentioned. 

Currently,I dont even use a headset as I don't listen to turn-by-turn anymore (just watch the map). I've found that co-ordinating between using my aux cord, bluetooth, regular car radio, and the multitude of apps (music/uber/lyft) that I have running; a headset is just another complication that I am happy to do without. If I feel I truly need turn-by-turn I'll sometimes pull out the headset but 99% of the time I just play it over the speakers through aux.


----------

